# Открытый раздел > Вечные темы >  Давайте познакомимся

## Домик в деревне

Предлагаю рассказать в нескольких словах о себе.

----------


## Домик в деревне

Вот мы с ребенком, ему тут полгода. Спит себе в сладком коконе. Какое золотое время было. Сейчас его туда даже печеньем не заманишь =)

----------


## ПрЫнцесска

Я Инна. Дочке Полиночке здесь 5 месяцев. Сейчас мы тоже в слинге не хотим сидеть, даже на ручках у мамы сидеть не любим

----------


## Амина

О себе в нескольких словах... Сумасшедшая мамашка мальчишек-погодков) Подкрепляю слова фото с сентябрьского слингпарада)))
IMG_9194..jpg

----------


## yakudza

Я Катя, Дочке Виктории сейчас год и четыре  :Smile: )
Рада познакомиться!

----------


## Домик в деревне

Прынцеска, какая Полина смешная, язык нам показывает и глазами на фотографа что ли косит =)
Амина, ооо отличный кадр, тяжело небось с такими мальчишками наперевес ходить. Муж посмотрел на фото, говорит "Вот! А ты еще жалуешься, что наш тяжелый!"
Yakudza, какое у вас синхронное поедание вишни. Кислая была? У вас такое одинаковое выражение лица!

----------


## Зарина

Привет всем)))знакомые всё лица :Smile:  :Smile:  Вот и мы теперь тут : Я -Зарина и моя малышка - Дарёнка Сергеевна)) 
Даняшке уже почти 8 месяцев и теперь она становится с каждым днем всё интереснее и интереснее, превращается в человечка - со своим характером и требованиями))) С каждой минуткой всё чаще приходится осознавать, что я ДЕЙСТВИТЕЛЬНО мама и это просто ЧУДО :Smile: ))))Рада всех приветствовать, СПАСИБО за сайт :Smile: !!!

----------


## Амина

*Зарина*, привет. Фото - чудо,  ммм, обожаю эту девочку!!!!))))

----------


## kosharrr

Наконец-то и у меня появились фото без всяких там компроматов(коляски,кроват  ки) гы-гы. Поэтому спешу представиться: Катя и моя дочь Агата(почти двухмесячная) Мы, правда, в Минске живем, но всей душой вместе с вами по двум причинам: Мой папа родился в Козельске(а это Калужская обл); еще Скитальцеву  и ее семейство очень-очень любим (это вторая причина) : -)

----------


## Romashe4ka

Привет  :Smile: ) И я Катя, с сынулей Димой, ему вот-вот год и восемь стукнет, с нетерпением ждет сестричку, доча должна в июле вылупиться  :Smile: ))

----------


## Маргарита

Привет. Я Рита (Маргарита). Мое солнышко - Варечка, которой в начале мая исполнится уже 5 месяце. Время так быстро летит. Кажется, что только недавно родила.

----------


## Домик в деревне

Рита, очень приятно! У нас тут славная компания собирается! А где ваша фотка?

----------


## lastochka

Всем большой привет! Я - мама Лена с сынульками Кирюхой и Васюшкой(еще не родился) :Smile:   Обитаем в Москве, редко бываем в Калуге. Вот. Всегда открыты новым знакомствам и любим принимать гостей :Wink:

----------


## Еленк@

Здравствуйте. Меня зовут Елена, мою дочь - Маруся. Я давно искала местный Калужский форум и вот меня сюда направили. Я заядлая слингомама, ношу дочь с рождения. Буду очень рада общению!

73e24a669999..jpg

----------


## Nikkoia

привет всем! Меня зовут Вика, сын Кирюша, вчера ему исполнилось 7 месяцев. Рада новому общению. Хочется знакомиться, общаться, встречаться, гулять вместе) В Калуге  мы совсем недавно живем, с конца ноября. Приехали из Томска. Приятно со всеми познакомиться!

----------


## Домик в деревне

Вика! Приятно познакомиться. Какая славная фотка, прекрасный сын и симпатичная Зара Инфинити. Мы тоже очень рады общению и, кстати, собираемся встретиться в субботу в парке Циолковского на детской площадке часов в 12. (надо как раз об этом объявление написать) Приходите!

----------


## Nikkoia

Спасибо и мне приятно познакомиться! В эту субботу не могу, к большому сожалению, первый раз приезжает подруга из Питера,год не виделись с ней.  Обидно 
Да, Зара мне очень понравилась)

----------


## nezabudka

Привет) Я сумасшедшая мамашка двух замечательных солнышек! Егор - в июле 5 лет, Ева - 1го июня год. Очень рада этому сайту. Просто замечательно, что мы можем вот так общаться!

----------


## iskra

Меня зовут Наташа. Мою слингодочу Настя, а сына Ростислав. Доче почти7 месяцев.  Меня так увлекло освоение слингов, что я приобрела и ССк и шарф и май и даже рюкзачок. Вот только общения живого с настоящими слингомамами не достаёт. Надеюсь это исправить. Когда будет следующая встреча постараюсь не пропустить!
Фото пока не разобралась как добавить

----------


## Noireverte

*iskra*, аватар меняется *здесь*, а фотография *там*. Аватар отображается в сообщениях форума и комментариях к статьям, фото отображается в дневниках. Зарегистрированные пользователи видят фото, а гости и в дневниках видят только аватар.

----------


## Домик в деревне

Наташа, очень приятно! Меня тоже сильно увлекли слинги, лежит целая стопка шарфов, сск две штуки и рюкзачок, правда, май вот так с сыном мы и не попробовали. Может быть, накануне слингопенсии тряхнем стариной и затестим где-нибудь. Про следующую встречу пока не думали, я постараюсь организовать только в июле, т.к. на июнь мы уезжаем в Крым. Но я думаю, что слингомамы в Калуге собираются импровизированно очень часто. Просто дети растут и тех кто быстро ходит уже не поносишь, а вам, конечно, самое сладкое время пока не убегает.
Ну и ждем фотку!

----------


## iskra

Ой  а я вроде добавила в миниатюры. Правильно ли получилось?

----------


## Noireverte

Миниатюра - это уменьшенное изображение прикрепленной к теме картинки. А для профиля аватар и фото настраиваются в другом месте.

http://kalugadeti.ru/showthread.php?35&p=777#post777

----------


## Домик в деревне

Супер фотка! Вы очень классные и ССК такой симпатичный!

----------


## Galina

привет
меня зовут Галина
мое маленькое сокровище - Дима
все время вместе, даже на соревнованиях
недавно эстафету бегали
когда совсем маленький был очень любили сш пользоваться
сейчас больше пользуемся амаэркой
спим в ней, едим, в ней, на дачу ходим
был еще слинг с кольцами
тоже когда маленький был в гостях им пользовались, 
потому что в шарфе как то и не приспособились есть

----------


## Домик в деревне

ого!!! Галина! приятно познакомиться!
ничего себе эстафету бегали. а есть фотографическое доказательство? 
ну и я еще считаю, что у нас недооценены тканые сш, в трикотаже действительно дольше полугода не поносишь, а в тканом до полутора ЛЕГКО! у меня сейчас сыну как раз полтора и когда нужно куда-то далеко съездить сш наш надежный друг.

----------


## Galina

прям с ребенком только разминались, бежала то конечно одна, у нас еще нет таких мероприятий чтоб мама как кенгуру бегала)))))))))
так бегаем только когда транспорт догоняем)))))))))

----------


## Амина

Потому что тканных в Калуге еще нет))) Но вступлюсь за трикотаж. Я своего немелкого старшего успешно носила до года, он 11,5 весил... Мне было свосем не тяжело, носила бы и дальше, но беременность нагрянула))))

----------


## Stace

Добрый день!
Меня зовут Анастасия, я мама взрослого сына (ему уже 15 стукнуло) и маленькой дочки (недавно годик отметили). 
сейчас постоянно живем в Калуге, но еще пока полностью не осели, но надеемся что так и останемся хотя бы в Калужской области жить.

----------


## Алина

я Алина и мой чудо-сын Кирилл с шилом и шарнирами во всех возможных местах. Кириллу уже ГОД!!!!! я самый счастливый человек на свете! кажется, я впервые сделала что-то по-настоящему стоящее

----------


## yakudza

Мы рады приветствовать новых участников!!!! Расскажите о себе!

----------


## kiara

Привет, меня зовут Оксана, мы живем в Калуге, у нас двое сыновей, старшему уже совсем скоро 14, младшему - вот только исполнилось два. Старшего носила на себе с 4 месяцев в кенгурушке - ну не было тогда у нас слингов)))))
Младшего ношу до сих пор, вот читаю - у многих не хотят в слигнах подросшие детки сидеть - а мой готов в любое время дня и ночи)))) как, впрочем и на ручки тоже) Нам, правда наш последний слинг - Амаэру мал, и весим мы уже оч много и рост у нас большой, но носить хочется сильнее) Это удовольствие для всей семьи)

----------


## Kusya

Всем привет! Меня зовут Вика, сынишку зовут Ярослав, ему 2,8. Мы родились и живем в Калуге. Мое знакомство с естественным родительством началось в беременность с книги Ледлофф "Как вырастить ребенка счастливым". Впечатление было сильным и с тех пор пошло, поехало...)))
Слинг мы носили с рождения и до первых шагов (коляски никогда не было, живем на пятом этаже без лифта) . Как только сынок стал уверенно ходить, больше он в слинг не сел, везде и всегда ходит сам, на ручки просится редко. ГВ у нас на сон и пробуждение. Спим вместе.
Спасибо всем за такой чудесный, интересный и уютный сайт

----------


## Домик в деревне

Оксана !!!!! Как хорошо, что ты пришла!

Вика! Какие вы с сыном классные на фото. Очень приятно познакомиться!

----------


## yakudza

Уважаемые гости сайта! Смелее переходите в число зарегистрированных пользователей! Общайтесь, задавйте вопросы, оставляйте свои комментарии!
Нам интересно ваше мнение! ))))))

----------


## Ramadana

Привет всем! Меня зовут Яна. В калуге живу 2,5 года. Помешана на здоровом образе жизни, ЕР, йоге итд. Очень рада, что нашла ваш сайт! Ребеночка еще только планируем в скором будущем)

----------


## Домик в деревне

Яна, очень приятно! Меня тоже вопросы ЗОЖ очень интересуют. Чтоб все в семье были здоровы, чтобы качество жизни улучшалось. Было бы очень классно, если бы вы делились тут своими находками по ЗОЖ, у нас пока эта тема вообще не освещена. А надо бы! 
А также, как здорово планировать ребенка! Очень желаем!

----------


## Ramadana

Благодарю) Здорово когда есть единомышленники!

----------


## kiara

Совершенно замечательным образом познакомилась я сегодня с Катей-Якудзой)))) Чему рада-рада!!! Мы были на концерте Элизбара, мультиинструменталиста, играющего на кельтской арфе! Еще там был Катя Стихина с мужем и Ксенечкой! Очень здорово, что мы увидились!

----------


## yakudza

да, тоже очень была рада знакомству!!!
эх, пристаю к людям, говорю, "а я вас знаю!")))

MARY, я Катя, которая пристала к вам в "Центртелекоме". Я была с Викой, а вы с Фирой и Мишей))) Будем знакомы!
Stace, я Катя, которая заказывала у вас комплект Lenne и шапку)))

----------


## kiara

Катюшь - это очень нужное дело)))) Я заметил, что ты смотришь на меня во время концерта, не просто так))) Но я улетела от Музыки, себя б не узнла в зеркале)))

----------


## Морюшко

Всем привет! Меня зовут Виктория. Я из г. Обнинска! Очень рада что вышла на Ваш сайт! Моему сынку уже 6 лет! А доча пока живет в животике  :Smile:

----------


## yakudza

Рады познакомиться, Морюшко! Забавный ник))) 
У нас много беременняшек)))
Желаю приятного общения!!!

----------


## yakudza

А мы снова рады приветствовать новых форумчан!!!
Расскажите, пожалуйста, о себе и своих детках!)))

----------


## Таня

Рада встретить сразу столько единомышленных людей! Меня зовут Татьяна Симонова. Моя семья - муж Эдик и дети Маша (14) и данил (5). Последние полтора года живу в Кондрово, и много времени провожу в Москве. До этого жили в Севастополе, Питере, Ташкенте. Я - психолог, консультирую, провожу тренинги и группы - всё это в основном в Москве и в инете. В скором будущем ещё психотерапевт.
Многие из тем сайта - близкие и родные: дом.роды, ГВ, эколайф, ЕР, ...
Как и многие тут, придерживаемся ЗОЖ, всячески обращаем внимание на воспитание, детей и образ жизни :Smile: .
Открыта к общению. С радостью познакомлюсь, отвечу на вопросы, поделюсь опытом и пр.)

----------


## Амина

Привет соседям!  :Smile:

----------


## Таня

Привет! :Smile: 
И действительно, соседи)

----------


## yakudza

Таня, желаем Вам приятного общения на форуме! )))))))
как вы о нас узнали?

----------


## Таня

Спасибо :Smile: 
Нашла случайно в инете (уж не помню, что искала), обрадовалась)

----------


## yakudza

Здорово! )))

----------


## polya

Всем огромный привет!

Читаю вас подпольно давно, вот решила  представиться.)
Зовут меня Катя. Имею двух сыновей 3 годика и 9,5 мес. Очень их люблю!
Стараемся все делать вчетвером, мама+папа+детишки.

Раньше жила на Кубяка, сейчас в центре обитаем.

Всем ПРИВЕТ!

----------


## yakudza

Катя, приятно познакомиться! 
желаем вам приятного общения на форуме!

----------


## Домик в деревне

Приятно познакомиться! надеюсь, на какой-нибудь встрече и увидеться! у нас очень добрые встречи в Леле бывают.

----------


## kiara

А мы сегодня с Катей познакомились! Оказывается мы соседки))))))Уже по-моему год, даже чуть больше))) Гуляем часто в одном дворике) О как бывает)
Мальчишки у нас ровесники, Матвейка у Кати чуть старше моего Ку.

----------


## polya

Ага-ага, вот оно как бывает)))
мир тесен)))

----------


## Амина

Ну здорово же!!!))

----------


## kiara

А это еще не "фсееееее")))))))))))) Сеголдня я встречалась с нашей Pand`ой - и мы тоже знакомы с Наташей))) уже по работе)

----------


## mamaRita

Классно как! Глядишь, осенью нас прибудет! :Wink:  Катя, приятно было очень познакомиться на фотосете!

----------


## Panda

вот-вот... читаю и краснею... столько времени общаюсь на сайте, и никак не отмечюсь в этой теме.
исправляюсь.
я - Наташа, дочку зовут Полина (как мне тогда казалось - редкое имя)))))))
фотографий с нашими ГВ и прогулками в слинге нет, т.к. внужный момент рядом не оказывалось фотоаппарата или фотографа. обнаружила я это уже пост фактум, пересмотрев фотоархив.
так что выкладываю несколько фотографий, где есть мы, а всё остальное подразумевается  :Wink: ))

----------


## Домик в деревне

Наташ, какие вы красавишны необыкновенные, очень бы хотелось познакомиться в реальности!

----------


## Домик в деревне

> Классно как! Глядишь, осенью нас прибудет! Катя, приятно было очень познакомиться на фотосете!


а вас уже скоро прибудет? животик на фотках с фотосета уже такой кругленький, в прошлый раз когда я вас видела, его почти не видно было.

----------


## Panda

встретимся обязательно! впереди много планов, так что поводы будут )))))

----------


## Marmelad

Привет! Меня зовут Марина, дочку Руслана, сейчас ждем второго чуда. С малышкой чисто интуитивно выбрала для себя ЕР, не зная об этом ничего. С малышом думаю более реально к этому подойти и наконец освоить слинг))) Часто захожу на форум, что-то успеваю глянуть, писать как-то не получается...

----------


## Амина

Марина, добро пожаловать! Очень красивое имя!) Слинг - это очень классная штука) Я сейчас, на второй слингопенсии, переживаю второй бум))) Даже во сне намотки осваиваю)))))

----------


## Vers

Приветствую! Мы поселились в Калуге в этом году, надеемся осесть, а пока что живём в съёмной квартире на Малинниках. Семья наша пока что немногочисленная, но мне очень мечтается родить и второго, и третьего, и следующих. Мне 29 лет, звать Люда.

----------


## polya

Марина, Люда
добро пожаловать!

Я - Катя.)

----------


## Домик в деревне

Марина, Люда!!
Очень приятно! Я Олеся.

----------


## kiara

Здравствуйте, девочки!
Проходите-располагайтесь)))))
Я - Оксана)
Тоже на слингопенсии, но она, слингомания не отпускает))))И будучи на пенсии уже,  купила....3 шарфа и сск) а-ха-ха) один из которых вообще шелк) Ничего, пригодится обязательно попозже))))) Не хочу останавливаться, скупила бы все шарфы)))))
Так что - осваивайте слинг, это здорово! А еще красиво!

----------


## Kati

Всем привет! 
Давно с удовольствием читаю форум, наконец, решила присоединиться: у вас уютно ))
Мы - Катя и малыш Гришка. Будем рады приятным знакомствам и новым друзьям!

DSC_6294.jpg

----------


## mamaRita

Катя, привет! Виделись в воскресенье в Маматуте на родительской школе :Smile:  Марина, Люда, привет! Я Рита.

----------


## Домик в деревне

> Всем привет! 
> Давно с удовольствием читаю форум, наконец, решила присоединиться: у вас уютно ))
> Мы - Катя и малыш Гришка. Будем рады приятным знакомствам и новым друзьям!
> 
> Вложение 1365


Kati, привет!! Я Олеся. Очень приятно! Еще у нас дневники есть. Туда можно писать. Там тоже очень уютно, мы любим туда все набиться и комментировать =)

----------


## Kati

Рита, Олеся, очень приятно! С некоторыми мамочками мы лично знакомы, многих знаю "в лицо" - так что почти как дома. Буду осваиваться, может и до дневников доберусь =)

----------


## nandarani

Всем ПРИВЕТ! Меня зовут Наташа! С удовольствием присоединилась к вам! и с большим интересом читаю форум! Очень много полезного и интересного.Спасибо всем!
Я всего 2 года как живу в Калуге. Переехала после замужества. Поэтому буду очень рада новым знакомствам. Мы сейчас готовимся к появлению чуда. Позожитель появиться в марте  :Smile:

----------


## IRISCHKA

Привет Наташа. Очень приятно. Меня зовут Ирина. Я здесь недавно, но уже "прикипела" всей душой. Тут атмосфера такая хорошая, добрая, все на одной волне, всегда поддержат и дадут нужный совет.

----------


## yakudza

Привет, Наташа! Рада познакомиться! я Катя))

----------


## Домик в деревне

Привет Наташа! Я Олеся. Очень приятно. Пишите, у нас тут уютненькое местечко!

----------


## nandarani

Привет Ирина, Катя и Олеся и всем всем!!!
Спасибо за теплый прием. 
Сегодня видела, проезжая мимо, на ул. Луначарского прекрасную и очень красивую слингомаму в белой курточке со снежинками от фантинос. Так радостно было. Думаю, может это был кто-то из наших.

----------


## olga_s

а высокая? может это моя подруга Оля Гатманн была)))

----------


## nandarani

Честно говоря, не помню. Быстро все было, как-то мельком. Поэтому подробностей не запомнила.

----------


## mamaRita

Привет, Наташа! Я Рита :Smile:  Какие впечатления от Калуги? Откуда ты приехала, если не секрет? Правда, интересно, что люди думают про наш город, пожив тут недолго...

----------


## nandarani

Рита, привет! Мы с тобой кстати, уже виделись. Встречались на родительской школе в Маматуте. 
Переехала я из г.Ростова-на-Дону. У меня лично впечатления от Калуги очень даже положительные. Мне нравиться, что город небольшой, легко сориентироваться. Здесь все, по крайней мере для меня, как-то спокойно.

----------


## Goldfish

Здравствуйте,девочки. Меня зовут Светлана,мою дочу - Ульяна-малышка))) Мы всей душой привязаны к Монтессори клубу,там наши любимые мальчишки: Гошик и Матвей))у вас тут очень уютно и тепло,хотелось бы присоединиться))

----------


## kiara

Доброй ночи, Светлан)))) *надеюсь, Уля спит?)))*
Милости просим, мы всегда гостям рады)

----------


## летняя мама

> чего ж нельзя? если ссылка полезная, то не только мона, но и нуно!  у нас тут вообще кладезь полезных ссылок!
> 
> летняя мама, расскажите о себе! http://kalugadeti.ru/showthread.php?...имся/page9 
> Читайте, пишите, располагайтесь!


Спасибо)) Все никак с духом не соберусь, стесняюсь)
У вас тут уже прям как в большой семье, все свои. Мне немного неловко.
Хотя некоторых мамочек в парке с детками часто встречала.

----------


## mamaRita

что значит все свои??? Мы чуть больше года назад большинство чужие друг другу были!!!! А Калугадети и Леля сделали нас близкими... Так что, Летняя мама (я тож летняя, причем трижды летняя :Smile: ), вливайся! Мы открыты и рады, когда нас прибывает!

----------


## kiara

Подтверждаю! Еще год назад я вообще никого, кроме Маринки не знала! И многих увидела лишь на первых встречах  Лели)
А Вы в парке уже кого-то видели)
Мы тоже гуляем с Ку в парке, и мой Кузьма - там один))))) *мне кажется, он вообще Кузьма - один в городе из детей)))))*
Так что-милости просим, мы гостям рады!

----------


## летняя мама

> А Вы в парке уже кого-то видели)
> Мы тоже гуляем с Ку в парке, и мой Кузьма - там один))))) *мне кажется, он вообще Кузьма - один в городе из детей)))))*


Вот Вас-то я и видела)) Кузя один, поэтому запоминается))
Ссори за офф. Пошла знакомиться)

----------


## летняя мама

Девочки, привет)
Я Оля. Мама двух капапузов. Как здорово их называете-чудо! И , правда, чудо, лучше не скажешь)
Искала консультанта по ГВ для подруги, и вот зашла сюда. И поняла, что в принципе-то я нормальная). Долгое время меня убеждали в обратном. То тут, то там слышала:
-Кормить детей ТОЛЬКО грудью? Да ты что! Деточка не наедается!
-Кормить больше 2-х лет? Мальчика? Он будет психически нездоров!
-Вы спите вместе? Нельзя!!!
-В поликлиннику не ходите? Как так?
-Опять ребенок на руках! Избаловали!
(Спасибо мужу, поддерживал во всем, особенно ГВ)

А вы все здесь такие молодцы! Целая семья единомышленников))

П.С. вот со слингом мы не подружились((. Старшую везде и всюду носила на руках, не задумываясь о слинге. Она легенькая, как пушинка была. 
Сынульке купила слинг еще до рождения, но то ли слинг был неподходящий, то ли завязывала неправильно. Неудобно, вообщем, было. Попользовались до полугода и опять к маме на ручки)
Но мамули с малышатами слингошарфах так меня умиляют))

----------


## IRISCHKA

Оля, очень приятно, а меня Ирина зовут.

----------


## летняя мама

> Оля, очень приятно, а меня Ирина зовут.


Привет, Ирина!
Ух, сколько "чуд" у Вас!  Скучать, наверное, не приходится)

----------


## mamaRita

Привет, Оль, еще раз! Я Рита :Smile:  Радуюсь всегда, когда люди сами все делают естественно в плане здоровья и малышей! У меня, например, только после курсов подготовки к родам сознание перевернулось... А со слингом не получилось наверно потому как некому было подсказать как правильно... У меня так тоже сначала было. В общем, добро пожаловать :Smile:

----------


## летняя мама

> Привет, Оль, еще раз! Я Рита Радуюсь всегда, когда люди сами все делают естественно в плане здоровья и малышей! У меня, например, только после курсов подготовки к родам сознание перевернулось... А со слингом не получилось наверно потому как некому было подсказать как правильно... У меня так тоже сначала было. В общем, добро пожаловать


Рита , привет! Рада знакомству.
И Вас тоже целый детский сад!
А со слингом, да. Никак не могла правильно замотать.

----------


## kiara

Аха-ха)))) Да, этот Кузя такой точно один)))))))
И я пошла)

----------


## kiara

Ну а это я - Кузькина мать))))))))))))аха-ха-ха))))Мы, видимо, знакомы, только я, жаль, пока не очень представляю Вас)
Но это дело поправимое же)

----------


## летняя мама

> Ну а это я - Кузькина мать)))))))))))))


звучит))))

----------


## kirsanova_new

Привет всем! Я мама двух мальцов. Первый умничка-разумничка Родион, ему сейчас 3,8г., второй- Николаша-Николя, ему 9мес, боец мой изумрудный!
Меня зовут Маша.

----------


## Домик в деревне

> Привет всем! Я мама двух мальцов. Первый умничка-разумничка Родион, ему сейчас 3,8г., второй- Николаша-Николя, ему 9мес, боец мой изумрудный!
> Меня зовут Маша.[/URL]


Маша, здравствуйте, мальцы класснейшие. Очень рады вам! Мне кажется, что я ваш ник в жж видела в фор_слингз. Приятно познакомиться.

----------


## IRISCHKA

> Привет всем! Я мама двух мальцов. Первый умничка-разумничка Родион, ему сейчас 3,8г., второй- Николаша-Николя, ему 9мес, боец мой изумрудный!
> Меня зовут Маша.


Привет Маша. Меня зовут Ирина. Приятно познакомиться! И мальчики у вас очень симпатичные!

----------


## kirsanova_new

да, мой ник там такой же. меня там случайно ольга_s вычислила)) вот теперь я здесь )
спасибо за прием)

----------


## kirsanova_new

> Привет Маша. Меня зовут Ирина. Приятно познакомиться! И мальчики у вас очень симпатичные!




очень приятно,Ирина!  спасибо за мальчиков))

----------


## olga_s

да, я такая)) вычислила)))) хехе)) приятного общения)))

----------


## freedom

А мы Аня и малышка Аленушка=)) заманила нас сюда тетя Jazz. Аленке она тетя, а мне соответственно сестра=) Привет!

----------


## mamaRita

Привет, Аня! Мне Настя, помнится, рассказывала, что вы дочу тоже Аленка назвали, как и мы :Smile:  Я Рита :Smile:

----------


## IRISCHKA

> А мы Аня и малышка Аленушка=)) заманила нас сюда тетя Jazz. Аленке она тетя, а мне соответственно сестра=) Привет!


Привет Аня. А я Ирина.

----------


## freedom

Ну будем знакомы , Рита и Ирина=)) А мне Настя говорила про маленькую Аленку, что в Лелю захаживает, когда я еще беременной была=)

----------


## Домик в деревне

> А мы Аня и малышка Аленушка=)) заманила нас сюда тетя Jazz. Аленке она тетя, а мне соответственно сестра=) Привет!


 Оооо!! Приветствуем! Подрастайте и хотим познакомиться лично! Я Олеся, приятно познакомиться!

----------


## freedom

=))) Познакомимся обязательно! И мне приятно!

----------


## zvezda

Всем привет! Меня зовут Ирина, а есть кто нибудь из Боровска?

----------


## Jazz

Привет, Ирина! Я Настя. Я не из Боровска, но не могу пройти мимо: очень люблю ваш город и персонально некоторых его жителей.

----------


## zvezda

> Привет, Ирина! Я Настя. Я не из Боровска, но не могу пройти мимо: очень люблю ваш город и персонально некоторых его жителей.


а вы откуда? а каких именно жителей вы любите, если не секрет

----------


## Jazz

> а вы откуда? а каких именно жителей вы любите, если не секрет


Я из Калуги. Не секрет!  Самый обожаемый мною боровчанин зовется Королев Сергей.

----------


## zvezda

> Я из Калуги. Не секрет!  Самый обожаемый мною боровчанин зовется Королев Сергей.


ааа знаем такого. так хочется найти единомышленников в городе в котором постоянно живешь.

----------


## mamaRita

Привет, Ира, я Рита! А Королев Сергей, это случайно не тот, который с Машей Павловой поженился?..

----------


## zvezda

> Привет, Ира, я Рита! А Королев Сергей, это случайно не тот, который с Машей Павловой поженился?..


без понятия, я о нем уже давно ничего не слышала

----------


## Jazz

> А Королев Сергей, это случайно не тот, который с Машей Павловой поженился?..


Он, он. Единственный и неповторимый. Сидит сейчас где-нибудь с красными щеками и икает.)))

----------


## kiara

Девочки, я не из Боровска, мне простительно)))) но жутко любопытно - КТО этот загадочный гражданин?! Я знаю лишь одного Королева - Сергея Павловича-конструктора))))))

----------


## lina_k

Привет! Меня зовут Настя, моему драгоценному Саше - 4,5 месяца. 
Осваиваем слинг всего пару недель, потому хороших фоторафий, к сожалению, нет. Не хватает опыта, порой советов и вообще общения с калужскими слингомамами. Буду рада, если примете в свою теплую компанию.

----------


## Домик в деревне

> Девочки, я не из Боровска, мне простительно)))) но жутко любопытно - КТО этот загадочный гражданин?! Я знаю лишь одного Королева - Сергея Павловича-конструктора))))))


 Чота так ржу про вашего Королева Сергея. Ну надо же вот так, Боровск, конечно, не большой город, но не одна ж там улица, чтоб все друг друга знали. Чем эта личность так примечательна-то?

----------


## Домик в деревне

> Привет! Меня зовут Настя, моему драгоценному Саше - 4,5 месяца. 
> Осваиваем слинг всего пару недель, потому хороших фоторафий, к сожалению, нет. Не хватает опыта, порой советов и вообще общения с калужскими слингомамами. Буду рада, если примете в свою теплую компанию.


Настя! Приятно познакомиться. Меня зовут Олеся. Вон на Лельскую встречу приходите, там сплошные слингомамы, некоторые, правда, на пенсии, но есть и практикующие.

----------


## mamaRita

Настя, привет! Меня Рита зовут. На дримфлеше думаю будет еще больше слингомамочек :Smile: )) Так что в субботу 21го в 14.30 на нулевой километр приходите обязательно!

----------


## mamaRita

:Smile: ))) Это просто очень хороший человек! И не так уж это удивительно: мы с Настей хоть и не общались, когда в педе учились, но учились в одно время (хоть и на разных факультетах), и потому, думаю, немало общих знакомых найдется! Сергей с психфака, как и Настя, а я в лагере пионерском с ним вместе работала. Самая большая случайность - то что Ира из Боровска сюда зашла и то что она его знает (видимо по школе) :Smile:  Но, как говорят на востоке, случайности не случайны... Я давно перестала удивляться подобным встречам. После того как в Москве пару раз просто встретилась в толпе случайно со знакомыми!

----------


## nandarani

простите за офф, а можно поподробнее узнать про этот самый дримфлеш?

----------


## lina_k

Наконец-то мы сфотографировались! Мама Настя и сын Саша.

----------


## Noireverte

> простите за офф, а можно поподробнее узнать про этот самый дримфлеш?


 http://kalugadeti.ru/showthread.php?79&p=6771#post6771

----------


## yakudza

> Наконец-то мы сфотографировались! Мама Настя и сын Саша.


Классная фотка! Приятно познакомиться! Я Катя))) Санечка очень симпатичный!)))

----------


## lina_k

Большое всем спасибо!

----------


## Jazz

> Привет! Меня зовут Настя, моему драгоценному Саше - 4,5 месяца.


Привет, Настя! Я тоже Настя.  Радостно встретить тезку.  Вы с сыночком такие славные на фотке - в полосочках оба.)))

----------


## lina_k

Привет, тезка!!! 




> Вы с сыночком такие славные на фотке - в полосочках оба.)))


А-а-а-а! Прошу, про полоски - ни слова! Не давайте мне повода приобрести еще один шарфик, чтобы разбавить "полосатую" компанию.

----------


## kirsanova_new

> Наконец-то мы сфотографировались! Мама Настя и сын Саша.



со временем все равно захочется разбавить  стопочку! ведь такое чудо- ношение и близость так быстро заканчиваются

----------


## nandarani

> http://kalugadeti.ru/showthread.php?79&p=6771#post6771


спасибо большое! что-то я все время отстаю )))

----------


## Лёля

Привет всем. Меня зовут Ольга, а сынишку Дениска. На фото ему 2,5 мес. Денис родился очень крупным мальчиком и мы быстро пришли к выводу что без слинга нам не обойтись. Тем более что в коляске малыш кататься не любил, а я очень активная мама и много путешествовала с ребенком не только по Калуге, но и по России. Сейчас Дениске уже 2 года.P104ii0967.jpg

----------


## kiara

Добро пожаловать, Ольга и Дениска!
Какая Вы очаровательная на фото!

----------


## Натусянич

Привет, девочки! Меня зовут Наташа, моего 9-ти месячного сынишку Матвеем. Мы любим кататься на маме в слинге. Коляску до сих пор не очень признаем. С рождения спим вместе, чем бережем себе сон и нервы))) На грудном вскармливании, искусственных заменителей груди не знаем. Сначала пыталась прикармливать ребенка баночным пюре, но ничего хорошего из этого не вышло, поэтому сейчас перешли на педприкорм. В принципе, мы сейчас и кушаем в основном титю))))) одноразовые подгузники используем только на выход из дома и сон.
Приятно познакомиться!

----------


## freedom

Привет=))) Ну вот и вы здесь! Рады видеть! Отлично выглядите, а Матвей - наглядное подтверждение того, что ГВ - лучший способ питания (ну и не только питания конечно)

----------


## adel

Привет! Я как всегда эту темку не заметила)))))))) Итак меня зовут Женя, детеныш наш Андрей 8 мес.и слингопапа распиаренный со слингпарада Шурик)))))) О нас: в слинге с 1 месяца, большие любители путешествий всяческих и в города другие и в страны и на фестивали всякой хиппи-направленности))) С малышиком побывали на ДСА в кольцово, на осенних холмах Город Золотой, в походе на Вырке, на НГ в Самару летали. С домашними  в постоянной борьбе за право ребенка на свежий воздух, прохладную  воду и минимум одежды)))) С роддома его зовут Маугли))) Еще в поиске первого слинга поняла что с товарами интересующей меня направленности в калуге туго , потому открыли магазин sling40.ru со слигами, эрго-рюкзаками и кормительной одежкой. На сегодня у меня коллекция из 7ми слингов и 11 кг счастья в них. Надеюсь на этом сайте подружиться с людьми чьи интересы схожи с моими, и хоть я не на 100% принимаю принципы ЕР но очень многое мне близко и интересно))))IMG_56962.jpg

----------


## freedom

Жень, я так и знала, что это ты!!!!=) По слогу угадала. Привет, я Аня, та что со слингпарада с дидике "Катя" с Аленкой

----------


## adel

ура! ура! знакомые есть))) а то все под никами аж как то страшно было что никого не знаю)))) У меня какой то особый слог?)))))))))

----------


## freedom

:Wink:  у каждого свой слог... интуитивно уловила. Ой, а я то дезинформатор! Мы были в амаэрке! А дидик носила на сумке Настя - сестра моя дорогая=)

----------


## Noireverte

У пользователя KROSKA возникли сложности с ориентированием на сайте, вот ее сообщение:




> Здравствуйте !Меня зовут Ирина.Рада ,что могу общаться на сайте с замечательными людьми-естественными родителями.  Мое богатство-3 милые дочки:  Елизавета(11 лет), София(9 лет) и Анастасия( 11месяцев).Настенька с 4 месяцев знает ,что такое слинг,с  8 месяцев -слингорюкзак.Ей очень нравится и мне тоже ,жалею только об одном , что когда старшие были крохами я не знала о таких чудо-вещах ,которые облегчают маме жизнь и делают общение с малышом очень радостным и теплым...

----------


## yakudza

Здравствуйте, Ирина! Рада познакомиться!!! Читайте, пишите, приятного вам общения!!!

----------


## Missis_Gry

Всем доброго времени суток) наконец и я решила написать,  до этого почитывала в "подполье" Я Валя, сыну Семену Владимировичу  чуть больше года)

----------


## yakudza

Приятно познакомиться, Валя!!! пишите, читайте, приятного общения!!!

----------


## Missis_Gry

Спасибо большое

----------


## nandarani

Девочки, всем привет! Я уже как-то писала в этой теме, но увы не так часто бываю здесь. Иногда захожу, читаю. Я еще раз представлюсь. Меня зовут Наташа. Муж - Андрей. Сыночек Семен 1г4м. Я очень хочу найти подруг-единомышлениц для совместных прогулок, общения, дружбы. Мы живем в частном секторе район Маяковка, Хрустальная, Бушмановка. ОЧЕНЬ ОЧЕНЬ ищу друзей  живущих рядом с нами. 

p.s. Уважаемые модераторы, может нужно было создать отдельную тему? но пока решила здесь написать.

----------


## Домик в деревне

> Девочки, всем привет! Я уже как-то писала в этой теме, но увы не так часто бываю здесь. Иногда захожу, читаю. Я еще раз представлюсь. Меня зовут Наташа. Муж - Андрей. Сыночек Семен 1г4м. Я очень хочу найти подруг-единомышлениц для совместных прогулок, общения, дружбы. Мы живем в частном секторе район Маяковка, Хрустальная, Бушмановка. ОЧЕНЬ ОЧЕНЬ ищу друзей  живущих рядом с нами. 
> 
> p.s. Уважаемые модераторы, может нужно было создать отдельную тему? но пока решила здесь написать.


Можно создать отдельную тему Поиск соседей.
Можно и тут подождать, откликнется ли кто-то. 
Мы периодически встречаемся с девочками и детками. Но все из разных районов приезжают.

----------


## yakudza

Приятно познакомиться! Удачи в поиске соседей!

----------

